# for union street or tonic bikes



## 501 (Jan 27, 2007)

i would like to buy one of your frames either one. cant seem to get any contact info other than whats on their websites, i have sent both an email to no luck at this time with a return email. so i am hoping that ethier are on this board or someone can give me a number so i can place an order.

thanks in advance:thumbsup: 


by the way this is not a rant just need help


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's Landon's profile at Ridemonkey... you could try a PM from there.
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/member.php?u=9436
This looks like his profile here: http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=290206


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

They are busy, as most bike builders are, they'll get back to you in time.


----------



## defconfour (Sep 30, 2004)

Try PM'ing Lee - screenname is Leethal on here and Ridemonkey. Or you should be able to get them at Lee or Sean at UnionStreetBikes.com

He checks the boards so I'm sure he'll see this soon and will get in touch with you.


----------



## Coralus (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I emailed them both recently and the situation is as follows:
USB Molly. New run in production, should be selling soon.
Tonic Fallguy. Out of production whilst they concentrate on the new Howie 26": http://www.tonicfab.com/2007/10/hyperbolicsyllabicsesquedalymistic.html
yummy


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

shite im lookin forward to getting the new fall guy

ill figure it out eventually


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, both frames will see big updates in their next production runs.

Tonic FallGuy isn't necessarily out of production because of focus on Howie. Fall Guy is their life blood (remember, they one time swore not to do a 26" jump bike with disks, haha, irony).... But, they have completely redesigned and revamped the classic Fall-guy, which obviously has taken time... No more curved seat-stays and lighter, among other things.

New Molly is almost a # lighter as well, smaller dropouts and option of V-brake or U-brake. Still trusty press-fit headset.

I dig my Molly. 

















there is also another user on here trying to sell his Molly, but he's only shown it available as a complete.... his name is Phillip McKrack. pm him.

just for fun, here's a pic of the new '08 Fall Guy, and a prime example of a reg. Gen 1 press-fit below it too.


----------



## Coralus (Jan 16, 2007)

aaah, I so want one of those two bikes. Absolutely perfect for the skate parks around here. Being in England though it's impossible to pick one up second hand. Guess i must just wait for the new ones!


----------



## 501 (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks for the help guys, looks like i will be waiting for a little while for a frame:madman: well gives me time to sell the blkmrkt first.

i would be all over that '08 fall guy:thumbsup: plus he is a local pnw company

there isnt much out there in the way of 24" wheels with a short rear and decent geo on them


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Sorry if I didn't reply, we left on the 18th for a little roadtrip where we hit up Louisville, Nashville, Knoxville and Florence. Was a good time for sure.

Frames should be to us in just under a month as others have mentioned some continuous improvement but the same geometry--- although the dropouts have shrunk so I guess the wheelbase option is smaller.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

just to convey the message again: these guys are really f*ckin busy, Landon is bogged down with preorders and all sorts of stuff, and he was on crutches, not sure if he still is. landon (at) tonicfab (dot) com

i break the email up to defeat thy spambots

and as a sidenote, should be selling a v1 fall guy pretty soon if everything goes through for a very good price


----------

